# Are there any good free movie web sites?



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Perusing around the other night, there seem to be lots of them. I don't like the ones that ask for a credit card number, some just want an email and password. Are there any good ones?


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Use Kodi and get the Exodus add-on


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

Large media companies and content owners can be very aggravating, as their main purpose is to rapaciously leverage their content for as much moolah as they can extract. However, any source of "free" commercial movie or TV content like the above is likely to be illegal piracy.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Perusing around the other night, there seem to be lots of them. I don't like the ones that ask for a credit card number, some just want an email and password. Are there any good ones?


piratebay


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

I assume you are referring to recently released movies. Otherwise Crackle has a small changing selection of Sony movies and TV shows. 
As well, Paramount has uploaded some of their older library on YouTube.


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

I use Moviebox. (windows)


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Actually I was thinking of movies from the first talkies, through the black and white era, and up to 10 years ago. I can get newer movies from the library or Walmart.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Actually I was thinking of movies from the first talkies, through the black and white era, and up to 10 years ago. I can get newer movies from the library or Walmart.


In that case, you can start with the Paramount Vault channel on YouTube. Then there is Turner Classic Movies (tcm.com). If you are interested in Canadian content, there is the National Film Board (NFB.ca). There are a number of older sites like those. Again Crackle is also a good one for some interesting variety.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We recently upgraded our internet service, installed a third party box, mx pro. We get lots of movies, tv series gratis. Kodi, etc.
Works like a charm. The box was a gift. I think that my daughter paid about fifty bucks for it.

Tripled our telus internet speed and download, kept the tv essentially the same, and saved a bunch of money. Lots of competition with Shaw at the moment where we live.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

What is a third party box? Will it work with wireless internet service? What does it do?


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> What is a third party box? Will it work with wireless internet service? What does it do?


They're setup boxes, usually running Kodi on Android. 

https://www.tvaddons.ag/androidtv-summer2016/

Yes, most are WIFI capable.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

What do they do that my modem and computer don't do? In other words why would I need one?


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Nothing really. You can actually just install Kodi on your computer. It is just a user friendly interface for your home theatre PC.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> What do they do that my modem and computer don't do? In other words why would I need one?


If you have an additional TV, say in the bedroom, do you really want another dedicated HTPC sitting on the dresser? Or a 75$ box the size of a deck of cards with a handy remote?

Your choice.


----------



## Trump (Sep 8, 2016)

I haven't tried Kodi yet; likely will soon though. I've been using the usual bittorrent stuff, but PopcornTime has been nice to use. Basically uses bittorrent technology but puts a nice user interface on it; no visiting crappy bittorrent sites to find the download links - just a Netflix-like selection; click and watch.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Trump said:


> I haven't tried Kodi yet; likely will soon though.


Just spent a month away with some of my techs. They all use Kodi with their preferred add-ons. Looks like a bit-torrent killer and a hard drive saver, but not nearly as user friendly or smooth as Apple TV. As I couldn't even pay for The Grand Tour if I wanted to (I have Amazon Prime).. looks like I'll be installing it before Nov 18..


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

dotnet_nerd said:


> They're setup boxes, usually running Kodi on Android.
> 
> https://www.tvaddons.ag/androidtv-summer2016/
> 
> Yes, most are WIFI capable.


Thanks. That is a great and informative link and the reviews are very helpful.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

That is what we have and we are running it wireless. So far so good. Even at 8PM.


----------



## drivingcanada (Dec 15, 2016)

Kodi with the Fusion add-on + exodus, icefilms, navi-x


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

"Free" media content on the internet often means viruses and malware come along with it.

Buyer beware...........


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Crack down on "free" movie boxes. Too good too last...


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Not worried about malware. Movies downloaded from the web via our MXQ box and thence straight into the TV monitor. To my knowledge they never make it near our other devices that are on the wireless. Plus they all have anti virus software on them.

I am more concerned about the telcos and the cables companies. There is no doubt that these are driving down their revenues. Wonder if they have the 'juice' to lobby CRTC for some sort of change or toll on this. 

Three months ago we redid our Telus contract. Went to a two year deal. Saving was $1100 over two years over what we were previously paying. It helped to imply to them that I was planning to take up a Shaw offer. Included in that number...we more than tripled our download speed and had a much better modem installed w/ built in booster. Prior to that we had trouble downloading the movies. No problems now...works like a charm.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

YouTube has a free movies section, see link.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDySQNnzfMCqoBxquMEhCOi0GUEB1RbCf


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Here is a link to a webpage that has a list of Canadian channels that host TV episodes: http://www.howtosavemoney.ca/free-internet-tv

But more for the OP, there is a fairly new website/app KubiTV that offers movies with commercials http://tubitv.com.


----------



## bobsyouruncle (Dec 25, 2016)

bgc_fan said:


> But more for the OP, there is a fairly new website/app KubiTV that offers movies with commercials tubitv.com.


Thanks for this.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Go to Pluto.tv


----------



## devisecreateconcoct (Feb 7, 2017)

*Free movies via library streaming*

Have you tried your library? Most libraries have movies you can stream right from the comfort of your own home. Don't even have to go to the library.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

Jack.Styner said:


> Isnt''t downloading the movies easier as the free streaming websites get taken down alot.


There is a lot of grey area when it comes to streaming of movies. If you download a movie from online with a copyright, and you don't have a blocker in place, you will get a notification from the studio, and could be subject to fines. 

Currently this doesn't happen if you stream using kodi.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi 17.1 Krypton, Exodus and Trakt.tv seem to work together nicely, especially with Chromecast. At least in Mexico....


----------



## caltran (Mar 16, 2017)

http://putlockertv.is/


----------



## vega (Mar 22, 2017)

I use Putlocker and sometimes Youtube if I want to watch movies for free. Other websites with movie streaming are paid to watch type of sites, so it's better if you stick to Youtube or Putlocker.


----------

